# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Pijn penis, nadruppelen hoofdpijn en koorts

## stukie

Hallo,
Ik heb sinds eergisteren pijn tijdens en na het plassen aan mijn penis, vooral aan de eikel.
Ook heb ik dat er na het plassen (ongeveer 2-5 minuten erna) nog urine naar buiten komt terwijl ik niet het gevoel heb alsof er nog urine in mijn blaas zit. Gisteren was dit gevoel over, maar kreeg ik hoofdpijn en koorts. Dit is vandaag ook weer over, maar het pijnlijke gevoel is teruggekomen. Heeft dit iets met elkaar te maken?
Ik ben pas 16 jaar, dus ben best bezorgd. Ik heb nog geen seks gehad dus ik denk niet dat het een SOA kan zijn.

Weet iemand wat ik moet doen?
bvd

----------

